# Advice needed joining soccer club and team A VS team B?



## Gee (Mar 18, 2018)

First some history..My child has played Flight 3 for one full season from 2015-2016 and at end of season almost the entire team was disbanded and coach left the club then we went to Flight 2 on a new club from 2016-2017 and again team was disbanded and only 3 kids remained from original team. Now moving forward into 2018-2019 I feel since my child played very well and we played 50 games in total the entire 2017-2018 season and did extra work etc.. My child is a high level player and can do amazing moves and fly past all the top Team A players from our last club and we are still actively looking for a good fit. This club did not offer my child to play at a higher level since spaces are very limited and lots of other plans these coaches and clubs have that I have no idea about. The problem I’m facing is she does not want to play at Team B level and is Team A quality with good mentality and is consistent. I’ve personally seen kids on Flight 2 teams for 3 years and it seems like a burn out if the team keeps getting disbanded might as well do league play or AYSO for that matter. I’ve seen amazing kids be asked to join Flight 2 and Bronze teams that look like they should be recognized as high level players and be placed on high level teams.

Over the last past 2 months during tryouts what I’ve noticed on 4 different soccer clubs is that kids are moving up levels for the following reasons:

1. Kid has an older sibling on same club.
2. Parent plays a big role as team manager.
3. Kid has been playing several years at same club usually 3 or more years.
4. Club could not find talent so they pick a random player at desperate times. (The lucky kid)
5. Club kids will invite friends from previous club they played on sorta as referral.

So how does one move up a level in club soccer and not be dissatisfied at the end of the season?


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2018)

*Bob....?*


----------



## Gee (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry about wrong thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Gee said:


> Sorry about wrong thread.


Go on, git.


----------



## Gee (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Go on, git.


 what’s git?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> First some history..My child has played Flight 3 for one full season from 2015-2016 and at end of season almost the entire team was disbanded and coach left the club then we went to Flight 2 on a new club from 2016-2017 and again team was disbanded and only 3 kids remained from original team. Now moving forward into 2018-2019 I feel since my child played very well and we played 50 games in total the entire 2017-2018 season and did extra work etc.. My child is a high level player and can do amazing moves and fly past all the top Team A players from our last club and we are still actively looking for a good fit. This club did not offer my child to play at a higher level since spaces are very limited and lots of other plans these coaches and clubs have that I have no idea about. The problem I’m facing is she does not want to play at Team B level and is Team A quality with good mentality and is consistent. I’ve personally seen kids on Flight 2 teams for 3 years and it seems like a burn out if the team keeps getting disbanded might as well do league play or AYSO for that matter. I’ve seen amazing kids be asked to join Flight 2 and Bronze teams that look like they should be recognized as high level players and be placed on high level teams.
> 
> Over the last past 2 months during tryouts what I’ve noticed on 4 different soccer clubs is that kids are moving up levels for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


you've been doing tryouts for 2 months and there's a bunch of reasons kids other than your kid are being selected? Maybe have an independent observer, somebody other than you, take a look at the kid and see if she should move up or not. I learned a lot that way. parents are always biased.


----------



## Gee (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> you've been doing tryouts for 2 months and there's a bunch of reasons kids other than your kid are being selected? Maybe have an independent observer, somebody other than you, take a look at the kid and see if she should move up or not. I learned a lot that way. parents are always biased.


I’ve had professional  private coaches and parents that I have known from Flight 1 teams tell me to stop wasting our time joining Flight 2 teams and ask for Flight 1 only. Last season we tried Flight 1 but I thought she needed more game experience so we were ok to join a strong Flight 2 team that kept on 8 players from the previous year.  This year is a different story and my daughter feels the competition is too easy at Flight 2 level and has begun to look a little bored on the field at times. It’s true us parents can be biased so I’m not judging just based on what others have honestly told me over the last year.  I still believe that moving up in our experience is based around the reasons I have mentioned and really boils down to who you know and where your at and timing perhaps others have had a different experience.

At the moment we are faced with a decision around joining another Flight 2 team that was disbanded and only 3 original members are there the coach is trying to rebuild the team from scratch but the cast so far does not look like an experienced group I guess this means team chemistry and lots of other trust will need to happen over the year and perhaps this team will not be disbanded again...? I talked with the coach about Team A and from the scrimmages we were invited to my kid played well with these kids on Team A  Plus we have a few friends on Team A and she had a rough time with the slower tempo kids seen on the developing Team B.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> I’ve had professional  private coaches and parents that I have known from Flight 1 teams tell me to stop wasting our time joining Flight 2 teams and ask for Flight 1 only. Last season we tried Flight 1 but I thought she needed more game experience so we were ok to join a strong Flight 2 team that kept on 8 players from the previous year.  This year is a different story and my daughter feels the competition is too easy at Flight 2 level and has begun to look a little bored on the field at times. It’s true us parents can be biased so I’m not judging just based on what others have honestly told me over the last year.  I still believe that moving up in our experience is based around the reasons I have mentioned and really boils down to who you know and where your at and timing perhaps others have had a different experience.
> 
> At the moment we are faced with a decision around joining another Flight 2 team that was disbanded and only 3 original members are there the coach is trying to rebuild the team from scratch but the cast so far does not look like an experienced group I guess this means team chemistry and lots of other trust will need to happen over the year and perhaps this team will not be disbanded again...? I talked with the coach about Team A and from the scrimmages we were invited to my kid played well with these kids on Team A  Plus we have a few friends on Team A and she had a rough time with the slower tempo kids seen on the developing Team B.


Does she want to play or does she not mind sitting?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> I’ve had professional  private coaches and parents that I have known from Flight 1 teams tell me to stop wasting our time joining Flight 2 teams and ask for Flight 1 only. Last season we tried Flight 1 but I thought she needed more game experience so we were ok to join a strong Flight 2 team that kept on 8 players from the previous year.  This year is a different story and my daughter feels the competition is too easy at Flight 2 level and has begun to look a little bored on the field at times. It’s true us parents can be biased so I’m not judging just based on what others have honestly told me over the last year.  I still believe that moving up in our experience is based around the reasons I have mentioned and really boils down to who you know and where your at and timing perhaps others have had a different experience.
> 
> At the moment we are faced with a decision around joining another Flight 2 team that was disbanded and only 3 original members are there the coach is trying to rebuild the team from scratch but the cast so far does not look like an experienced group I guess this means team chemistry and lots of other trust will need to happen over the year and perhaps this team will not be disbanded again...? I talked with the coach about Team A and from the scrimmages we were invited to my kid played well with these kids on Team A  Plus we have a few friends on Team A and she had a rough time with the slower tempo kids seen on the developing Team B.


Not to be unsympathetic but I've been at this youth soccer thing for a very long time. If she's good enough, a Flight 1 coach will want her.


----------



## Gee (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not to be unsympathetic but I've been at this youth soccer thing for a very long time. If she's good enough, a Flight 1 coach will want her.


They would like to have her but it’s always limited spaces and we are too late so then asked to go onto Flight 2.


----------



## Gee (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does she want to play or does she not mind sitting?


We don’t mind just training and development she just wants to play at faster tempo with kids at her skill level. We even asked to play up just for training and development at faster pace.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> We don’t mind just training and development she just wants to play at faster tempo with kids at her skill level. We even asked to play up just for training and development at faster pace.


I've seen that situation before, shop around a bit. Did I miss it, what age group?


----------



## Gee (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've seen that situation before, shop around a bit. Did I miss it, what age group?


U11 10 years old.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> U11 10 years old.


Look around to see what's out there. She has time to develop. Maybe look to play up a year? I know for some the goal, and what is being sold is a way into college, but in reality let her have fun and play. There are way more academic ways into college.


----------



## Wez (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not to be unsympathetic but I've been at this youth soccer thing for a very long time. If she's good enough, a Flight 1 coach will want her.


Yea, it's not usually a mystery.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yea, it's not usually a mystery.


Sometimes beauty is in the eye of beholder . . . you just need to find the right beholder, but also be reasonable and honest with yourself.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> They would like to have her but it’s always limited spaces and we are too late so then asked to go onto Flight 2.


Always "limited spaces." A good player shows up in July and gets on a team.


----------



## Gee (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Always "limited spaces." A good player shows up in July and gets on a team.


Yeah I’m starting to think this way also I will probably have her trainer post up at Facebook soccer announcement board about us looking for good fit high level fast tempo team. Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> Yeah I’m starting to think this way also I will probably have her trainer post up at Facebook soccer announcement board about us looking for good fit high level fast tempo team. Thanks for all the replies!!


The only thing these 3 stooges know less about than youth soccer is politics,

#1 Don't ever listen to Wez, unless you are gay and want to meet him in his own private porta potty.
#2 Don't ever listen to Husker unless you are you need someone to run your life.
#3 Don't ever listen to X, unless you need some fake legal advice.

Find a new high level trainer and have him give his opinion.


----------



## Wez (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing these 3 stooges know less about than youth soccer is politics,
> 
> #1 Don't ever listen to Wez, unless you are gay and want to meet him in his own private porta potty.
> #2 Don't ever listen to Husker unless you are you need someone to run your life.
> ...


Consider the source, this ^ from Gay Joe, the racist piece of shit...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing these 3 stooges know less about than youth soccer is politics,
> 
> #1 Don't ever listen to Wez, unless you are gay and want to meet him in his own private porta potty.
> #2 Don't ever listen to Husker unless you are you need someone to run your life.
> ...


Can't you ever just be ernest and real? . . . and what is wrong with female trainers?


----------



## Gee (Mar 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> Consider the source, this ^ from Gay Joe, the racist piece of shit...


Ha ha ok thanks for the advice


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> you've been doing tryouts for 2 months and there's a bunch of reasons kids other than your kid are being selected? Maybe have an independent observer, somebody other than you, take a look at the kid and see if she should move up or not. I learned a lot that way. parents are always biased.



*Oh Boy.......the " New " Spola......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't you ever just be ernest and real? . . . and what is wrong with female trainers?


Nothing if there are no qualified men around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> Ha ha ok thanks for the advice


Gee, you are going to be taken down the rabbit log with wez.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing if there are no qualified men around.


Just messing with you, my daughter has a female trainer and she is black to boot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> We don’t mind just training and development she just wants to play at faster tempo with kids at her skill level. We even asked to play up just for training and development at faster pace.


See if you can guest play for the team. Sometimes kids play at a different level at games vs practice.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just messing with you, my daughter has a female trainer and she is black to boot.


OMG I think my head might explode.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just messing with you, my daughter has a female trainer and she is black to boot.


Nobody cares.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nobody cares.


OBVI, that's why 2 of you ladies replied.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Go on, git.


I’ve been laughing for 48 hours at this one. “Git!”


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Gee said:


> First some history..My child has played Flight 3 for one full season from 2015-2016 and at end of season almost the entire team was disbanded and coach left the club then we went to Flight 2 on a new club from 2016-2017 and again team was disbanded and only 3 kids remained from original team. Now moving forward into 2018-2019 I feel since my child played very well and we played 50 games in total the entire 2017-2018 season and did extra work etc.. My child is a high level player and can do amazing moves and fly past all the top Team A players from our last club and we are still actively looking for a good fit. This club did not offer my child to play at a higher level since spaces are very limited and lots of other plans these coaches and clubs have that I have no idea about. The problem I’m facing is she does not want to play at Team B level and is Team A quality with good mentality and is consistent. I’ve personally seen kids on Flight 2 teams for 3 years and it seems like a burn out if the team keeps getting disbanded might as well do league play or AYSO for that matter. I’ve seen amazing kids be asked to join Flight 2 and Bronze teams that look like they should be recognized as high level players and be placed on high level teams.
> 
> Over the last past 2 months during tryouts what I’ve noticed on 4 different soccer clubs is that kids are moving up levels for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


How old is your kid?
When I was a team manager, I'd get emails from parents asking if they could bring their child out.  We always said yes.  Take your kid out and start having them practice with the team.  After you test the waters a bit, you'll better be able to see what opportunities are out there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’ve been laughing for 48 hours at this one. “Git!”


If you weren't such a bitch, you would have known NoNo let me borrow that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How old is your kid?
> When I was a team manager, I'd get emails from parents asking if they could bring their child out.  We always said yes.  Take your kid out and start having them practice with the team.  After you test the waters a bit, and see what opportunities present themselves.


You sound so reasonable, you ok?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound so reasonable, you ok?


Consider me a wealth if knowledge about the youth soccer scene Joe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Consider me a wealth if knowledge about the youth soccer scene Joe...


What age group? I have an 02 female.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What age group? I have an 02 female.


Mine's a Junior in college...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Mine's a Junior in college...


I guess I better start showing you a little more respect, is your child still playing?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess I better start showing you a little more respect, is your child still playing?



She was injured and got a medical waiver this past season... so her 'soccer career' is kaput.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you weren't such a bitch, you would have known NoNo let me borrow that.


You—funny. That guy—-never even close to funny, just nuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> She was injured and got a medical waiver this past season... so her 'soccer career' is kaput.


I am sorry to hear that, knee?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sorry to hear that, knee?


She suffered from a dad who pushed her to play on high level soccer.  Yes I look back and it's been amazing... but college athletics sure was tough on her body.  Sometimes I wonder if I had pushed he more to a smaller school, that she might have gotten more out of the student athlete experience.  Too late to take it back now though, and she's gotten a wonderful education out of the deal so I guess I don't feel that much regret.

I'm not going to bother to look up the quote and get it exact, but wasn't it John Calipari from Kentucky basketball who said something like "I've got ten kids on my bench who are all the best player their town had ever seen, and I'm only going to play 5 of them."  Tough up there at the top if you want to rock and roll...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> She suffered from a dad who pushed her to play on high level soccer.  Yes I look back and it's been amazing... but college athletics sure was tough on her body.  Sometimes I wonder if I had pushed he more to a smaller school, that she might have gotten more out of the student athlete experience.  Too late to take it back now though, and she's gotten a wonderful education out of the deal so I guess I don't feel that much regret.
> 
> I'm not going to bother to look up the quote and get it exact, but wasn't it John Calipari from Kentucky basketball who said something like "I've got ten kids on my bench who are all the best player their town had ever seen, and I'm only going to play 5 of them."  Tough up there at the top if you want to rock and roll...


Hard to know how hard and when to push.


----------

